# Forgot Password - Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A15



## annina (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't remember the password and cannot access my computer.

My computer is an older Dell.


----------



## annina (Nov 17, 2004)

Forgot Password - Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A15 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I don't remember the password and cannot access my computer.
My computer is an older Dell.


----------



## bill.aam (Apr 29, 2004)

Which password?

What is the OS?


----------



## annina (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi! You just can't imagine how much I appreciate you replying so fast. I'm in a terrible fix tonight and have to fix this issue before I leave from work. Thank you so much for trying to help.

I have no idea what the operating system is because I can't get any farther than the following when I turn on the computer:

Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A15
Copyright 1985-1988 Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
Copyright 1990-1996 Dell Computer Corporation
All Rights Reserved
Phoenix S3TRIO64+ Video BIOS.
Version 1.00-07
Copyright 1987-1992 Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
Dell System OptiPlex GM5100
640K Base, 031744K Extended Memory

Time-of-day not set-please run SETUP program
Type the password and...
--press <ENTER> to leave password security enabled.
--press <CTRL> <ENTER> to disable password security.
Enter password:


----------



## bill.aam (Apr 29, 2004)

That is a power on password.. did you try pressing the <CTRL> + <ENTER> keys?
says thats to DISABLE password security.


----------



## bill.aam (Apr 29, 2004)

Also try this and go to the URL @ Dell..

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/dta/586xmt/00000032.htm

Disabling a Forgotten Password 
If you forget the system password, you will be unable to operate the system or change settings in the System Setup program, respectively, until the password is disabled. Disabling the password involves removing the computer covers and changing a jumper setting (twice) on the system board.

To disable a forgotten password, perform the following steps:

Turn off the computer, and remove the covers. 
Remove the jumper plug on the PSWD jumper to disable the password(s). 
Turn the computer on. 
Powering up the system with the PSWD jumper set to the disabled position erases existing password(s). 
Before assigning a new system and/or setup password, reset the PSWD jumper to the enabled position. 
Turn the computer off. 
Replace the jumper plug to enable the password feature. 
Replace the computer cover. 
Assign a new system and/or setup password. See Assigning a System Password and Assigning a Setup Password.


----------

